# Delta 36-979 vs Ridgid TS3650/60



## MrRodeoCC (Mar 15, 2008)

Okay since my 16 year old Craftsman 2hp direct drive TS burnt out, I have 3 possibilies. One have my motor rebuilt (I'm going to look into this), or buy a new table saw some time in the future, either the Delta 36-979 (I already have the Delta T2 Fence system to put on it, or the Ridgid TS3650/60. For those that have the Delta and Ridgid models mentioned I have some questions.

1. Do you like your saw?
2. What do you NOT like about your saw?
3. Extensions, cast or stamped steel?
4. Handles, plastic or metal?
5. Do they stay in alignment or need adjusting to keep aligned?
6. Does the Fence system work well or flex in use?
7. Miter slots, are they standard 3/4 or t-slot?
8. Do you like the miter gauge that came with the saw, does it fit the slots properly?
9. Blade gaurd, does it work well or do you not use it?
10. Wheel system, does the saw move about fairly easy?
11. Any problems that required parts or tech support from the manufacturer?
12. If you had to buy another saw would it be the same one?

Thank you for taking the time to answer. :drink:
Jody


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

The wings on both saws you mentioned are cast iron, both have metal handwheels, and both have standard miter slots. Any of the top names should be suitable. Blade selection and setup really determine the end performance. 

I had the Delta 36-680 here a couple of years ago and found it to be a solid saw. The 980 adds left tilt and a mobile base, and gets very good reviews, as does the 3650. I prefer the steel T2 fence over Ridgid's aluminum fence but it's all going to boil down to your preference. Since you already have a T2, the 980 seems a logical choice. 

One alternative to consider is the Shop Fox contractor saw from Utter Guys on Ebay. It shows for $750 shipped, but if you take advantage of the current Microsoft Cashback 30%, it'd be $550 to your door.....sell the T2 and it'll be well under $500. You'd have to add a mobile base to that one but it has a better stock miter gauge and fence IMO.


----------



## Lucas54 (Aug 21, 2008)

I have the Ridgid TS3650, so I'll try to answer some of these..

1. I love my saw :thumbsup:
2. I'm not sure if I dislike anything off the top of my head.
3. Extensions are cast iron
4. Metal handles
5. I went through and made every adjustment I could think of when I set it up. Since then I haven't had to do anything to it.
6. The Ridgid fence is one of my favorites. Very accurate and sturdy.
7. Standard miter slots
8. The miter gauge is okay and does fit the slot just fine. It seems to be off just slightly, but then most stock miter gauges are from what I've found.
9. The blade gaurd works okay for what it is. I don't use it.
10. It comes with the "Herc-U-Lift" system which I absolutely love. Moves around easily, but then is very sturdy when set back down.
11. Nothing
12. If I was on the same budget, then absolutely yes. If I had more $$ to spend, I'd say more than likely. 

All in all, I do love my TS. I hope I answered some of the questions enough to help :thumbsup:


----------



## MrRodeoCC (Mar 15, 2008)

I borrowed my father in laws 10" Craftsman bench top table saw, it was that re badged ryobi with the aluminum top and plastic bottom. That thing is basically nothing more than a 10" skill saw mounted under a table. I would not want to use it for any kind of furniture making at all, it tried to turn over many times while ripping a 10 foot rough cut 2X8 cypress. It really sucked trying to hold the table saw down and feed the wood and keep it straight. I really miss my saw now, even though it had its limitations, it never tried to turn over and I have ripped the same size cypress boards on mine. I'm really leaning to wards a new saw when I can afford it. So help me make a choice, lets hear more about your Delta or Rigid saw. I have to drive 1.5 hours to go see the Rigid in person so your input will help greatly.


----------



## user4178 (Apr 18, 2008)

MrRodeo, have you looked in craigslist, the local internet classifieds, or any woodworking forum classifieds for a used tablesaw ? Occassionally a older American made Delta or Jet Contractors saw with a stock not so great fence will popup and you can usually get them at a pretty good price. If you know what to look for, thats what I would suggest.


----------



## MrRodeoCC (Mar 15, 2008)

Oh I've been watching craigslist like a hawk, just no saw's showing up, sighs, except for 200 miles away. I just figured I'd ask the owners of the saws what they thought of them after having them for a while. Gas being so expensive has a real effect now, I cant just run to the store and look, and now being jobless doesnt help matters.


----------



## MrRodeoCC (Mar 15, 2008)

Well after months of lusting after the new saws, Lowes helped me make the decision, the Delta was on clearance for $399 and then they put an additional 15% off on all table saws, so I got my new saw for $339 out the door. I'm happy, I thought I would be getting the display model, but they had one in the box. It's a 36-979. :yes: :icon_smile:


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Mr. Rodeo,

I think you did well. I recently bought a 3660 and I agree with the review that Lucas gave his 3550. I'm very pleased.

However, if I already had the T2 fence, I would not have hesitated to go with the Delta at the price you got it at. Had the Ridgid not been available, I probably would have bought the Delta at $399 and paid extra for the T2. Enjoy your new saw!

Bill


----------

